# Rain rain rain



## Davy (May 12, 2011)

weather  rain  give us a break. Got all my new products ready; Z2, Z6, Orchard Autocare stuff, EZ Detail brush, Gtechniq glass sealant and the  rain hasn't stopped for days. :devil:

Wish I could get my hands on a small local unit. 

Rant over


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Same here in Sunny  Cornwall, never seen so much rain


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

It's a good opportunity to stand watching the beading on the car though, not in a weird creepy 'why is that man standing in the rain staring at that car mummy' sort of way though!! :thumb:


----------



## arbth703 (Mar 14, 2012)

Had a slight break in the rain here yesterday, just enough time for a wash and qd.
Rain is getting on my nerves now as I have my da and menerza kit waiting to be used !!!!!

Bead watching it is for now..


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Managed to correct the roof, bonnet and boot lid on swmbos zafira on Wednesday, then a sample of the new Nanolex paint and alloy sealant on them three panels.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Hammering it down here as well. I've just come back from sunny Spain, was 34/35 degrees out there.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

s.bailey said:


> It's a good opportunity to stand watching the beading on the car though, not in a weird creepy 'why is that naked man standing in the rain staring at that car mummy' sort of way though!! :thumb:


EFA, now its really weird!


----------

